# Best/Your favortie basic baking book??



## mamadelbosque (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi there, I'm a very much novice cook and have a rather large collection of cookbooks. I have some, fairly limited experience with cookies & pies and I've made a handful of cakes, but thats about it. I'd love to learn to make a larger variety of cookies, cakes, but I really don't know where to start. I was really hoping the CIA's "Baking at Home" would get a better review, but alas I suspect I'd be way confused with some of the typos (constantly wondering if 1/4 was supposed to be 3/4 or vice versa, for example!!).

Currently all my baking recipes are included in the baking section of big cookbooks (bon appettit, how to cook everything, joy of cooking, the old betty crocker cookbook from the 70s, etc). So, if you were going to recommend a good 'first baking' book, what would it be?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Check out Greg Patent's _A Baker's Odyssey._ The tag line sums it up: "Celebrating time-honored recipes from America's rich immegrant heritage.

What it is is a collection of family recipes, gathered from 1st and 2nd generation Americans. It's a diverse collection of baked goods from all over the world, including breads, pastries, cakes, pies, tarts, cookies, etc.


----------

